# What's actually happening to Avery/GHG?



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

As we all know the Avery GHG products are tough to find on a shelf anymore. Especially the blinds. In my opinion the ground force dog blind is the best all around blind. Durable, easy set up, great stubble straps, low profile... all the others you can push over by blowing on them it seems like. Does anyone know what is actually going on with the company? Out of business? New management? bankruptcy? These are all rumors I've heard and rumors from their "pro-staff"...seems to be pretty fishy if they are pro staff and all say something different is going on...

I haven't heard of any big wigs feeding geese for bands lately, and to be honest I've hardly even thought about waterfowl and the products being sold but up until i needed a new dog blind I didn't take notice of what was happening...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I heard from scheels that a bank technically owns them and that they won't be getting any GhG stuff in this year. Too bad because their past designs have been work horse of the industry and their new designs were pretty impressive. Maybe they should get a better prostaff that doesn't let the new companies push them out of business.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I worked for an outdoor oriented business (new) for about a year. Boss treated us great. Had several paid, employee fishing trips the short time I worked for them. Problem was... that's where all the profit went....... too much fun not enough business... I could see the writing on the wall...................

I think many new sporting goods business are run that way.......The owners seem to forget they have to run the business FIRST...........It's easy to promote yourself into bankruptcy......you have to find the balance......Every time you introduce a new product it cost more to produce and sell that product than an existing one that you have...... Most companies seem to have a new model every other year even though their existing models are selling fine. Bigfoot is an example of a company that has seemed to hold it's market share with very few changes. No high R&D costs, a balanced promotion and advertising system and they are not constantly paying for new molds and other such equipment. When I buy a decoy I like to know that 3 years from now if I needs new heads, I can still get them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

From what I've read, they restructured and regrouped. Roger's has a metric crap ton of their new for 2015 products in their truckload flyer.


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

I heard from Avery pro staffer this spring that the bank came in and took over the company and they are forcing/ buying the CEO out. So now it should be a better situation for them. The Avery CEO was holding/delaying the massive quantity of items Rogers sporting goods buys from them. That's stupid. They buy in serious bulk. I know when I worked there they would receive 10+ shipping containers full of decoys and gear. They had over 80,000 cases of ammo in stock too.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Squaw Creek said:


> I heard from Avery pro staffer this spring that the bank came in and took over the company and they are forcing/ buying the CEO out. So now it should be a better situation for them. The Avery CEO was holding/delaying the massive quantity of items Rogers sporting goods buys from them. That's stupid. They buy in serious bulk. I know when I worked there they would receive 10+ shipping containers full of decoys and gear. They had over 80,000 cases of ammo in stock too.


That's good news that the bank is taking over. You would think that company would still be worth a good chunk of change


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

The owner/CEO of Avery is certifiably insane. One of the guys who used to work with him went off and formed Banded. The stories he has to tell...good grief. There's a reason Avery was once the biggest name in waterfowling, and now it's a popcorn fart in church.

Avery = Hindenburg


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just read that Banded bought out Avery. So that should be interesting...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.arkansasbusiness.com/article ... of-memphis

Great news! I can't wait to see what they will come up with next!


----------

